# Humanoid anatomy



## caters (Jun 29, 2016)

My Kepler Bb humanoids have differences in anatomy compared to humans.

 First off the circulatory system. It is actually 2 separate circulatory systems that supply the same organs. The right aorta is to the left of the right heart. The left heart and blood vessels are inverted. This leads to a lower heart rate(which since the 2 hearts are developed at the same time, the heart rates should always be in sync), higher blood pressure, higher oxygen content, lower carbon dioxide content, 1 system down not meaning heart disease, and extra coronary arteries to help the hearts heal completely. The left aorta has a branch that supplies the right heart and vice versa.

 The respiratory system isn't all that different from ours. The humanoids have a better sense of smell and the lungs have more macrophages and a higher oxygen capacity. The throat has moisture glands built in to wash viruses into the stomach. The reason they are washed into the stomach is so that they are digested into amino acids and nucleotides that the body can use for its own cells.

 Likewise the digestive system isn't all that different. The appendix instead of just being a place to get inflamed are a home for some good bacteria. These bacteria produce vitamins for the body by metabolizing what is left from the food in the small intestine. There is what is essentially a second stomach. This is used to store food for morphing and as an antinausea measure. If a humanoid has a stomach virus the sphincter between the stomach and morphing storage can open, letting all food that was in the stomach, into this storage organ. Then all that is left is viruses for the stomach to digest and the immune system to get rid of. If the stomach is overly full some but not all of the food is diverted to the storage organ. The storage organ has the same shape as the stomach and it is even more elastic than the stomach. Chemical digestion happens here but no mechanical digestion.

 The urinary and male reproductive systems are just like that in humans.

 The female reproductive system has some differences. There are secondary ovaries that supply eggs to the primary ovaries via mitosis. So when eggs are running out more are produced in the secondary ovaries and then transported to the primary ovaries for meiosis. This makes total sense since they can't die of old age but can die of all other natural and unnatural causes. The vagina is very elastic. So elastic that the biggest babies can be born vaginally. The uterus can retain babies during multiple births. This is what I call neonatal diapause. This is why there are 3 months between individual births during a multiple pregnancy.

 The endocrine system is very much the same except that there is a protein storage organ. This organ has its own hormone called PRH. This hormone signals the release of protein to injured muscles for growth or conservation so that the muscles don't atrophy when injured.

 The nervous system isn't very different other than nerve numbers. The musculoskeletal system is exactly the same except the muscle growth and conservation from injury. Likewise the integumentary system is the same.

 So anyway now that I have described all the differences and what results from those differences, is there anything I should take out of there?

 I mean each difference that I described has its own benefits(like for example letting the body heal after labor or preventing the humanoid from throwing up food).


----------



## Renaissance Man (Jul 14, 2016)

I learned when creating the aliens I write for that more than knowing what I want the aliens _ why_ they're capable of it is equally important. What geographical or environmental reason would these beings have to evolve the way they have? Africans are dark skinned because they need protection from the harsh sunlight in the Savana while Caucasians are so pale skinned because since the winter is cold enough that they need clothes their skin has to be more easily penetrated by sunlight in order for them to get all the lights benefits like vitamin D in sufficient quantities to be healthy. Just some things to think about. Good luck with it.


----------

